# Holuns Datejust



## Beerinrussia

After some thoughts, but still being impressed by opinion of several buyers from US, and overall cheap risk, have ordered a Holuns Datejust from Chinese dealer. This model is all in steel, with Chinese mechanics inside. Fuller review will follow when the watch will arrive in couple of weeks.


----------



## luckywatch

Any pictures?


----------



## Beerinrussia

Pictures will be made of the actual piece (when) received. Sofar, can quote only from third side:


----------



## luckywatch

Look forward to the review.


----------



## ColdZero

Wow...looks very handsome . :smile: .


----------



## mel

Looks good from here, we all know what it's trying to be - - question, who would certify it? Kee Pem Tickin? :biggrin:

I like all these watches, they're not really trying to hoodwink anyone, might be different if they were using HOLEX as a name tho' I've found themn to be reasonable VFM as long as you don'e expect them to last for 100 years :nono:


----------



## Beerinrussia

mel said:


> ... question, who would certify it? Kee Pem Tickin? :biggrin:


Well, definitely it won't be COSC


----------



## vinn

oh - good mel. i have a clock out of a russian tank. vinn


----------



## mel

Pictures of Russki Tank watches are always welcome on this forum vinn! Most of us like those a lot! :boxing:

Mind you, that certificate posted by BIR looks a bit like the menus at the Imperial Palace Buffet here in Edinburgh - - :to_become_senile:


----------



## chris.ph

vinn said:


> oh - good mel. i have a clock out of a russian tank. vinn


most of them were made by agat :biggrin:


----------



## Beerinrussia

OK, got the watch.

Will prepare a revue in about a week (need 2 check accuracy etc).


----------



## vinn

yes sir, as soon as i master the art of sending photos into the cloud --- i will enjoy sharing my photos of pannel clocks ( rim set rim wind). vinn


----------



## Beerinrussia

Review of HOLUNS (Datejust lookalike model)

This is an US$ 90.00 watch, which shipped to my destination comes at about US$ 105.00.

For that, you receive a brand new item, with tags, Chinese certificates (non translated) and a Guarantee card (while Producer's site is all-Chinese, I have not located still, where to register my watch-card-number), in a nicely arranged corrugated paper box.

The design is definitely copied from that of R-X. Apart from non screwed down winding head (which is arranged more like those on 10Atm Seikos), everything is the same, down to text insertions on the dial, with HOLUNS shield at 24:00 and non gold bezel.

I have not tested swimming in these watch, neither tried to drill or scratch the cyclops eyed glass - but declared are 100m resistance and sapphire top (so you have to believe it).

Hull built is solid, jubilee bracelet has solid chains (even at ends), HOLUNS shielded clasp. Inside the bezel HOLUNS DESIGN is engraved, HOLUNS is engraved on inner bottom of the hull, near the lug, and model's number is engraved on the hull hidden under the end chain.

I do not have the special tool to open the oyster type bottom, but from Producer's site and from dealer's description and photo, one could get that inside is a Chinese automatic movement DG4813 that beats at 21,600 BPH and apart from date has a hack function. It has a rather noisy unidirectional rotor, a "ETA" feel while winding - but for the price it comes at - it's quite OK.. I have measured the accuracy/difference against a Russian precise 2612.1 Poljot, Windows PC clock, Android smart phone and a tablet; one week use gave me a minute gain - which is about 9 sec daily (good level for an average automatic watch, but definitely not a chronometer).

All in all, it's a nice watch itself, and it feats the hand nicely.

PS. Though HOLUNS is represented in Russian watch forum (by its copy of Visodate), my photo of "datejust" watch was deleted by administration, and I was banned from forum yet again (despite my 9 years membership). I agree that datejust/oyster/perpetual are registered marks by R-X, but there are no crown, neither R-X name (and, in such a combination present day Datejust 1 comes in completely different version and marks) - so saying its a "fake R-X" is not that absolutely correct.

PPS. Description from dealer:

Case Material: Stainless Steel

Dial Material Type: Stainless Steel

Water Resistance Depth: 100 m

Movement: Mechanical Hand Wind

Band With: 19mm

Dial Diameter: 3.6 cm

Clasp Type: Single folding buckle

Style: Business

Gender: Men

Condition: New with tags

Feature:

Auto Date,Water Resistant,Complete Calendar,Shock Resistant

Case Shape: Round

Band Material Type: Stainless Steel


----------



## Beerinrussia

Beerinrussia said:


> Review of HOLUNS (Datejust lookalike model)
> 
> This is an US$ 90.00 watch, which shipped to my destination comes at about US$ 105.00.
> 
> For that, you receive a brand new item, with tags, Chinese certificates (non translated) and a Guarantee card (while Producer's site is all-Chinese, I have not located still, where to register my watch-card-number), in a nicely arranged corrugated paper box.
> 
> The design is definitely copied from that of R-X. Apart from non screwed down winding head (which is arranged more like those on 10Atm Seikos), everything is the same, down to text insertions on the dial, with HOLUNS shield at 24:00 and non gold bezel.
> 
> I have not tested swimming in these watch, neither tried to drill or scratch the cyclops eyed glass - but declared are 100m resistance and sapphire top (so you have to believe it).
> 
> Hull built is solid, jubilee bracelet has solid chains (even at ends), HOLUNS shielded clasp. Inside the bezel HOLUNS DESIGN is engraved, HOLUNS is engraved on inner bottom of the hull, near the lug, and model's number is engraved on the hull hidden under the end chain.
> 
> I do not have the special tool to open the oyster type bottom, but from Producer's site and from dealer's description and photo, one could get that inside is a Chinese automatic movement DG4813 that beats at 21,600 BPH and apart from date has a hack function. It has a rather noisy unidirectional rotor, a "ETA" feel while winding - but for the price it comes at - it's quite OK.. I have measured the accuracy/difference against a Russian precise 2612.1 Poljot, Windows PC clock, Android smart phone and a tablet; one week use gave me a minute gain - which is about 9 sec daily (good level for an average automatic watch, but definitely not a chronometer).
> 
> All in all, it's a nice watch itself, and it feats the hand nicely.
> 
> PS. Though HOLUNS is represented in Russian watch forum (by its copy of Visodate), my photo of "datejust" watch was deleted by administration, and I was banned from forum yet again (despite my 9 years membership). I agree that datejust/oyster/perpetual are registered marks by R-X, but there are no crown, neither R-X name (and, in such a combination present day Datejust 1 comes in completely different version and marks) - so saying its a "fake R-X" is not that absolutely correct.
> 
> PPS. Description from dealer:
> 
> Case Material: Stainless Steel
> 
> Dial Material Type: Stainless Steel
> 
> Water Resistance Depth: 100 m
> 
> Movement: Mechanical Hand Wind
> 
> Band With: 19mm
> 
> Dial Diameter: 3.6 cm
> 
> Clasp Type: Single folding buckle
> 
> Style: Business
> 
> Gender: Men
> 
> Condition: New with tags
> 
> Feature:
> 
> Auto Date,Water Resistant,Complete Calendar,Shock Resistant
> 
> Case Shape: Round
> 
> Band Material Type: Stainless Steel


PPPS. And another addition to (potential) "critics": there was no R-X models in such combination; either dial was blue with jubilee bracelet, or watch was on black leather strap if with silver dial (not to speak of lugs and end chains, which were as per DJ1...).


----------



## Nigelp

Nice is it an Alpha homage?


----------



## Beerinrussia

Nigelp said:


> Nice is it an Alpha homage?


No. This one is a bit different: Alpha DJ homage has lugs brushed on top, while this one is glossy. Bracelet clasp on HOLUNS is same as on latest Rolex. Dial is 'cheaper', as it lack additional frame - date window is just a hole. But overall built quality is more than fine.


----------



## Beerinrussia

I was wrong with mechanism. Finally, I've opened the watch case on weekend - and now it's clear and final that inside is a standard DG 2813. There is plenty of info on DG 2813 on the net, it's a simple mech which is inside 90 pct of chinese watches.


----------

